# Older Troy-Bilt 8/24



## PB617

Hey guys, i picked up a a real clean Troy-Bilt 42010. The date on it is 1995. It worked and started up fine yesterday when i picked it up but today it’s won’t run for longer than 5 seconds before shutting down. Seems like a carb issue...

I was told it was fully serviced and had the carb rebuilt. Including a new needle and seat. I picked up a new spark plug this morning because it looked like it had not been changed in awhile. I did a compression test and it was at around 55psi. I’m thinking of just getting a new engine since the machine is in great shape. What would bolt on to this machine without too much work? Will an 8hp Predator work? Or should i go all out and drop a bigger engine on it while i’m at it?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cranman

I'm sure it's easier to get the Tec running then swap out the engine..The Predator is OK if the Troy-bilt has a single shaft....


----------



## WVguy

If it started and ran fine yesterday and today it won't run I'd almost bet my next pension check that it's crap in the fuel blocking a jet. I'd start by dumping the fuel that's in there and put in FRESH and CLEAN fuel (with no alcohol in it if you can get it) and try that. If no luck I'd clean the carburetor, there's lots of youtube videos on how to do that.

Oh, and check for spark first, that's the easiest/quickest thing to do. If not that then almost certainly fuel.


----------



## db130

Interesting... it's is marked as an 8hp but clearly that's not an 8hp Tecumseh (maybe 7hp?). Someone swapped out the engine.

It's basically a Bolens design that dates back to the 80s. I've had a Bolens 824 for several years now. It's a solid machine.

Also, check out this repower thread https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/109650-bolens-824-re-power.html


----------



## PB617

db130 said:


> Interesting... it's is marked as an 8hp but clearly that's not an 8hp Tecumseh (maybe 7hp?). Someone swapped out the engine.
> 
> It's basically a Bolens design that dates back to the 80s. I've had a Bolens 824 for several years now. It's a solid machine.
> 
> Also, check out this repower thread https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/109650-bolens-824-re-power.html



Interesting...i was wondering if it was the original engine. I tried looking for a model number but couldn’t find anything. Engine looks like its been painted. 

Thanks i’ll check out the repower thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Nice troy!!! Like that Era looks Solid! 



That Engine looks like a 5hp or smaller??? Did you take the Choke knob off front of engine and put that on top or is that really located there????


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

If you remove the two bolts that holds that electric start button on top of engine shroud the Model numbers should be under it.


----------



## PB617

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> Nice troy!!! Like that Era looks Solid!
> 
> 
> 
> That Engine looks like a 5hp or smaller??? Did you take the Choke knob off front of engine and put that on top or is that really located there????



Thanks. Its a very solid machine!

5hp?! This is getting worse and worse lol. I need at least an 8hp machine. 



SimplicitySolid22 said:


> If you remove the two bolts that holds that electric start button on top of engine shroud the Model numbers should be under it.



Thanks for the info. I’m going to check it out and let you guys know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimplicitySolid22

Thanks. Its a very solid machine!

5hp?! This is getting worse and worse lol. I need at least an 8hp machine. 







I think it might be an HSK70.....I thought the Choke knob was on front and not on the top of the 7's but the HSK 7 has that as well(choke knob on top of heater box.)


----------



## JLawrence08648

7hp the choke knob is on top. Check the label, HS70 or similar.


----------



## PB617

JLawrence08648 said:


> 7hp the choke knob is on top. Check the label, HS70 or similar.



I took the electric starter off but didn’t see a model number. There was a serial number i could make out. But it def looks like its been re-painted. 

Attached a pic of the engine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora

Sure looks like an HSK70. No numbers under the 120V plug unit?


----------



## JLawrence08648

When the numbers are hard to see, I find spitting on the numbers help reading them.

You can also try light sandpaper. Then try spit! The numbers are lightly pressed on the metal so be careful.

However you may not need the model number especially for common parts, it's definitely a Tecumseh 7hp, HS70, HSK70, HSSK70, the SK stands for Snow King.


----------



## tlshawks

fuel shut off closed?

We've all done it...an engine with (supposedly) a rebuilt carb and sold running, then runs for 5 seconds and just shuts down. To me it wounds something terribly simple going on such as fuel shut off still closed. My HSSK, prime it with the shut off closed and it'll start and run for about 5 or so seconds.


----------



## PB617

tlshawks said:


> fuel shut off closed?
> 
> 
> 
> We've all done it...an engine with (supposedly) a rebuilt carb and sold running, then runs for 5 seconds and just shuts down. To me it wounds something terribly simple going on such as fuel shut off still closed. My HSSK, prime it with the shut off closed and it'll start and run for about 5 or so seconds.




No, fuel is on. I got it running for about 20 seconds earlier but struggled to run. It does seem like its not getting enough fuel. I’ll have to check the carb this week, i’ll probably drain the fuel thats in the tank and get some fresh gas. 

Would a LCT PW4HK Snow King Series 291CC OHV 8.5 HP engine work? It looks like these engines have a 1” shaft, so no need for adapters. Might make it a spring project.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlshawks

I'd get running what you got first. Just because the PO says it was rebuilt doesn't mean that a) it actually was rebuilt or was rebuilt correct, or b) just because it was rebuilt doesn't mean there aren't other gas related issues involved.

I've owned 5 different Tec equipped engines similar to yours in the past year. Each at some point did not run. Without touching anything else other than changing the oil, I rebuilt all 5 machines' carbs myself, changed the fuel lines, and drained the fuel putting in fresh ethanol free gas.

I never once pulled the spark plug on any of the 5. All ran great after finishing the rebuilds/fuel lines/new gas and dialing the carbs' idle and main screws. Not one engine was younger than a 1984 - the other 4 were built in 1971.

Not one engine cost me more than $20 to fix. 3 of them were less than $10.


----------



## PB617

tlshawks said:


> I'd get running what you got first. Just because the PO says it was rebuilt doesn't mean that a) it actually was rebuilt or was rebuilt correct, or b) just because it was rebuilt doesn't mean there aren't other gas related issues involved.
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned 5 different Tec equipped engines similar to yours in the past year. Each at some point did not run. Without touching anything else other than changing the oil, I rebuilt all 5 machines' carbs myself, changed the fuel lines, and drained the fuel putting in fresh ethanol free gas.
> 
> 
> 
> I never once pulled the spark plug on any of the 5. All ran great after finishing the rebuilds/fuel lines/new gas and dialing the carbs' idle and main screws. Not one engine was younger than a 1984 - the other 4 were built in 1971.
> 
> 
> 
> Not one engine cost me more than $20 to fix. 3 of them were less than $10.



Yeah i plan on working on it in the next couple of days. I want to get it running so i can use if i need to. Whatever’s left of this winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulm12

I agree with trying to get the current engine running. Remember that many snowblowers do not get alot of hours of use, so the engine problems are usually from sitting around most of the year; gummed up carbs, stale fuel, mouse-made modifications, etc.


----------

